# International Marine Radio Code Sender Model Number 79CS



## lagerstedt (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi. I'm seeking information on behalf on a former NZPO Radio Tech who asking on behalf on the Ferry mead Post and Telegraph Society, about the above named Code Sender. 

In particular they would the the following information.

1) Circuit Diagrams and or manuals.
2) Did motor run only during two minutes of sending, then shut down. the shut down for four minutes before cycle repeated or continuously. 
3) An older code sender, (Venner).had two minutes sending followed by a 15 secs short on a pair of wires (clock). Was the IMR version triggered the same way? If so does anyone know anything about the clock.

Regards
Blair Lagerstedt
New Zealand
ZL2BFO.


----------

